# Wireless printer



## oscarbandit0 (30 Mar 2010)

I am looking for a good wireless printer - for home use.  

I want printer that won'r cost a fortune and won't cost a fortune to run.

I was looking at the Dell printers - there is one for around €80.

Your help would be appreciated.

Caroline


----------



## MOFFY01 (30 Mar 2010)

i use a kodak printer mine is not wireless, but they are available, their ink cartridges are amongst the cheapest around


----------



## RMCF (30 Mar 2010)

Couple going for <£50 in Argos NI:


----------



## oscarbandit0 (2 Apr 2010)

Thanks a mill.  The kodak seems to be receiving mixed reviews - A problem seems to occur with print heads - Not sure what these are!!!.  The lexmarks are gr8 value but they cost the earth to run on ink as I had one before

Am seriously considering the kodak one.


----------



## junglegeorge (8 Apr 2010)

I wouldn't bother with either Dell or Kodak, the cost of ink will rob you in the long run. Brother is a good bet for a cheap to run printer (cartridges can be refilled for a good price and forever, as the is no chip on the cartridge) canon product the best photo printers on the market and are a cheap cartridge to either buy new of refill. HP are obviously the most popular but HP are producing very cheap printers that take cartridges with very small amounts of ink. ie there 300Black only has 2.5ml of ink in it!!!!! Generally (maybe a slight generalisation) the cheaper the printer is to buy the more expensive it will be to run..............hope this helps


----------



## Rois (9 Apr 2010)

Avoid Dell as you have to buy the ink online.
Kodak notorious for poor quality printing.

HP and Epson have some good wireless printers and are producing inks in different sizes depending on your usage.

Canon the best for photo printing.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (12 Apr 2010)

*where to buy printer*

Where is the best place to buy printers?  Argos?

Thanks for your advice


----------



## mathepac (12 Apr 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, Argos may not always be the best for price and, as their catalogues are only issued twice a year (apart from special offers and EOL sales) they may not offer the widest choice.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (12 Apr 2010)

Would you be able to recommend anywhere?

Thank you


----------



## mathepac (12 Apr 2010)

Lots of outlet recommendations and "steer clear ofs" in multiple threads already, try using the search facility.


----------



## greenfield (12 Apr 2010)

I bought this recently - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00292X5IQ/ref=oss_product - its a bit noisy but the wireless was very easy to set up and works very well from anywhere in the house.  No delivery charge now for amazon.


----------



## cian8 (12 Apr 2010)

I don't have a wireless printer per se, but I connected my normal printer to my wireless router with a LAN cable and now I can print to it from my laptop anywhere in the house, so if you already have a printer you may not need to upgrade. Mine is a HP Officejet 7310 All-In-One which is pretty price (I use it for work) but I would recommend it.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (12 Apr 2010)

hi cian 8 - thanks a mill - I didn't think of just connecting the printer to the router - feel totally dense.  Just connected up and all is working fine - have a brother printer.
Happy days -thank you so much.

Thanks to everyone for their advice - it is very much appreciated.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (13 Apr 2010)

*printer software for brother*

Where can I get the windows7  MFL suite of software for brother printer MFC 620 Cn.

I checked out the brother website and the only options they seemed to have were for printers on networks and managing printers etc. 

There are other websites but I was afraid to download from them.

I can print as I have the drivers but I don't have the software which is handy for scanning to pdf etc.

Thank you.


----------



## snice21 (15 Sep 2010)

*Advice on a good all in one wireless printer for 250 Euro*

Hey folks. Looking for advice on an all in one wireless colour printer. I'm looking for something that's pretty robust (ie no Plastic arms that are too flimsy to act as a tray etc etc). Don't want something that is too noisy. Would like it to have a document feeder (ie so that I can scan / copy a larger document). I would also like it to be reasonablly speedy at printing out black and white documents. Willing to spend up to 250 Euro so would really appreciated your help. Thanks


----------

